# I ordered my Supercharger,LT Headers, Manga Mufflers, Short Throw Shifter...



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

And a custom computer tune and I am SO EXCITED.

I have a midnight blue '05 GTO.

Ill throw pics up when its done, should be friday /sat when I get it home.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I HATE YOU!!!!

LOL naaa its just jealousy...how much did that set you back?


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

Items plus install, 9000.00

Oh, I forget to mention an auto start kit...for those cold mornings...thats another 1800.00.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

What S/C did you get? Shooting for 500 rwhp I see:cool


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

I got the Magnuson SC for the LS2 (quoted 479 at the wheel)
Hooker long tube headers
Magna flow mufflers (removed the cats) hee hee
B&M short throw shifter


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

...wait...1800 for an auto starter?


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

For the kit and the installation... that part is gonna be added.. Im not sure if its too pricey or what.. but I was kinda under impression for a 6 Speed manual, auto start kits r by far more difficult..

Unless I am wrong by that price


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

MJMALLEO said:


> I got the Magnuson SC for the LS2 (quoted 479 at the wheel)
> Hooker long tube headers
> Magna flow mufflers (removed the cats) hee hee
> B&M short throw shifter


Nice! [email protected] the wheel + headers and exhaust= 500
Or 479 total (S/C + Full exh)?
Not to nit pic, just curious.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

MJMALLEO said:


> For the kit and the installation... that part is gonna be added.. Im not sure if its too pricey or what.. but I was kinda under impression for a 6 Speed manual, auto start kits r by far more difficult..
> 
> Unless I am wrong by that price


I was wondering because I know they can be had in the $300 range with installation and an alarm. But this was pricing I did back in 2003ish for a car that I had at the time that was automatic. 

...I'm sure it's more difficult to have it installed on an M6, so excuse my previous post.


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, JUST the Supercharger on the 05 LS2 is 479 at the wheel.. Plus long tube headers plus magna flow minus cats.. and the custom pc tuning, he said around 515 at the wheel..

As far as the auto start, I have no clue, Ill look more into...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

with the auto start you will get 50 extra rwhp :lol: J/K con grad on that setup and that may well be a zo6(stock) killer


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

MJMALLEO said:


> Well, JUST the Supercharger on the 05 LS2 is 479 at the wheel.. Plus long tube headers plus magna flow minus cats.. and the custom pc tuning, he said around 515 at the wheel.....


You'll be paving the street in rubber:willy: 

Hmmmm
I wonder what a set of heads would do
Post some pics when done!


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh heck yeah, When I get the car back, Ill find a digi camera and take pics. I cant sleep I am so excited over this.. I DO want to own the Z06


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

1800 for a remote start...Dude you got some money to spend! I am willing to go out and be a little cold to start my car, but wow, for 1800 bucks have you considered maybe using that money to redo the speakers, add a sub, etc?


----------



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

reguarding manual trans. and auto start systems. you can purchase an auto start system for manual cars on ebay with 2 way pagers for a 150-300$ once purcahsed, best buy charges 2-225$ to install a 2 way alarm/auto start paging system on a car. ALSO, if you purchase the system from best buy (180-550$), the installation is FREE. I have also learned that viper alarms sold by best buy are manual transmission capable, BUT as of 2 years ago it was illigal for a company such as best buy to install auto start onto a manual due to reliability issues but since then i believe they have recently developed technology to enable the starter only if ebrake is applied, car in neutral, ect. which was not available in the past. check into this first, its just 1 call that could save you a bunch of money. let me know what you find out, i am looking to get one installed on my car in the near future.


kyle


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

Enjoy the new performance mods.....


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds like fun times to be had, fo-sho! :cheers


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

Apparently I misheard the sales rep.. From 1800 to 200-500 is huge. He is closed today, so monday I will get exact pricing and and verify the autostart.. Its funny, I am in Arizona, we don't know cold, but I am a sissy when it hits 40f. 

I am gonna get the dyno print out too, Ill scan that and post it here as well.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

You planning on up-grading your clutch, driveshaft, axles and stuff


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

MJMALLEO said:


> ...Its funny, I am in Arizona, we don't know cold, but I am a sissy when it hits 40f.


haha i'd say it hasn't been above 30 here for a couple weeks and 12 degree nights arn't very toasty haha but i have a remote start so I don't complain


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, I am most likely going to need to replace/upgrade those..But I'm gonna wait till they break..same with tires, when I burn the rubber all off I'm going to get bigger wheels in the rear


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

It's fun hazing the tires at will:cool 
Yeah just attack the problems as they arise, I'm guessing wheel hop will be your biggest hassle. If you take it easy, you can milk the stock components for a while. I just worry about popping an axle at a less than desirable time:seeya:


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

hah, Now you have me thinking about that. Well, I'm in that situation where, I can drive well, I know what I want, but nothing about all the components. It is truly a learning experience for me.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just take it easy and have fun. Sticky tires and prostock launches will show you components that won't hold up GMHTP has done some builds and show the weak points in the rear suspension, axles and such, lots of BMR components. This is for drag racing, for the street you can have lots of fun the way it is, the tires spin and nothing breaks. The tires give before car parts. Just learn to drift through your neighborhood:willy: :cool


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes you are right, I'm going to need to keep my head str8 and not get cocky, HAHAHA. errr. Yeah. I'm learning how to do awesome fishtails and what not and make it look sweet. But drifting, mmm now I am getting ideas. whoop

dun dun dun 2 days till I drop her off!


----------

